

Offer HN: I am giving away these domains. FOC! - iworkforthem

Leave me a note if you want any of these domains.<p>FLASHCARDSBABY.COM	7/28/2011<p>LIVELINKDEVELOPER.COM	7/28/2011<p>NAMEEGO.COM	12/9/2011<p>OFFERHN.COM	10/27/2011<p>WEARSTARTUPS.COM	2/26/2012
======
iworkforthem
LIVELINKDEVELOPER.COM / NAMEEGO.COM / OFFERHN.COM / WEARSTARTUPS.COM

Pending account change for the above domains.

------
iworkforthem
Left with FLASHCARDSBABY.COM ... email me with your GoDaddy # and email if you
want the domain. :)

------
Arania
I'll take OFFERHN.com and LIVELINKDEVELOPER.com

~~~
iworkforthem
Yet to get your email yet.

~~~
Arania
Sent!

------
mindball
I'll take nameego.com and wearstartups.com

~~~
iworkforthem
Sure. Email iworkforthem [at] gmail DOT com with your GoDaddy Account ID. I
will transfer it to you.

------
pressurefree
does anyone want engineeringparty.org? for free? plus engineeringparty [at]
gmail DOT com?

~~~
mindball
yes.

